# Discharge cover or full much kit



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Curious, I have a scag and the chute blocker is nearly as much as the full hurricane mulch kit.

I know the hurricane kit is just "on", but is it worth it or does it create a inconvenience.

How will mulching perform with just the blocker?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I just bought a used Grasshopper with a 61 inch deck. The guy who sold it to me had been using it with a mulching kit which includes particular (apparently medium lift) blades, a cover plate and one or two extra internal baffles.

He suggested I try it before removing it. Historically I have always been a "right side discharge" guy. My back and side yards were overdue for mowing. I know that my Hustler would have needed its discharge chute poked with a stick to keep it clear. But this mower just rocked right over it and didn't bog down , nor clog nor make clumps. In fact there were some brown clumps from previous mowing and it dispersed those.

All in all I was amazed. How is it that mulching set ups don't clog up??

Edit: I flipped the deck up and there was some grass in there but not very much. Much less than I expected to see. 
I realize thinking about it that on the very first mower I picked (sly dad let me pick the one I wanted) there was a mulch plate which I took off. Because the deck would fill up with clippings. I was about 9 and it was about 1960. Ever since then I have been a discharge type of guy.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a chute blocker on my ZTrak and I see it as just an occasional use thing to avoid blowing clippings into flower beds, the road, etc. if my next pass is lined up the wrong way. For mulch mowing the whole lawn I would definitely want the full mulch kit.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I have an X350 that does not offer a discharge cover that replaces the discharge chute. Instead, the full mulch kit has an open/close lever on the deck in case you want to discharge. While I thought I would use it frequently, it is almost always in the mulching position so I would go with the hurricane mulch kit as well.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

So is the agreement that the hurricane mulch kit is good and won't clog or clump like my 21"?

It is one thing to pull a plug on a 21" to stop the mulching and it is another to have to unbolt and disassemble a bunch of pieces.

I want to keep the clippings out of the beds as it was pretty bad this year, but when things get away from me, I don't want to hassle with needing to remove half the deck to get it to side discharge. At the same time, I feel things would just build and clump against the blocker only.

I have an old craftsman rider that just has the blocker and when the grass got a little long or wet, things got ugly.

I suspect with the higher rotation the scag would be better, but who knows. YouTube hasn't sold on this one yet.


----------

